# "bling bling" Stern an der Schrift



## freakyshot (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte einmal nachfragen ob mir jemand weiter helfen kann? Also ich will in Photoshop CS3 ein Stern an der Schrift haben, ja so ein "bling bling" nur bekomme ich es mit Brushes nicht hin. 


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen ;-)

MfG Tobii

PS: Hier mal ein Bsp.


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Mai 2008)

Aloha und herzlich Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Vielleicht helfen dir folgende Threads weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/175896-glitzer-effekt.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/254339-blin-bling-effekt.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/304222-glitter-effekt-auf-bildern-einf-gen-aber-wie.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/137690-diamantenstein-struktur-und-glitter-punkte.html

Grüße

Philip


----------



## freakyshot (1. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Threads, doch ich bekomme dieses Fenster nicht hin http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attachments/photoshop/12116d1098139559-brush.gif wie öffne ich das?!  Weil wenn ich diese öffne müsste es ja gehen.

PS: Das mit Werkzeugspitze festlegen klappt irgendwie auch nicht...

MfG


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Mai 2008)

freakyshot hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Threads, doch ich bekomme dieses Fenster nicht hin



Gehe mal auf "Fenster" > "Werkzeugspitzen".

Was genau funktioniert beim Festlegen der Werkzeugspitze nicht? Hast du evtl. auch mal kurz zum Handbuch gegriffen? Dort ist die Vorgehensweise recht gut beschrieben

Hier auch noch ein paar schicke Tutorials: 

*[en] *http://www.andreibilan.blogspot.com/2006/08/photoshop-tutorial-sparkling-stars.html
*[en] *http://www.abtuts.com/tutorial.asp?ID=11

Die Werkzeugspitze aus dem zweiten Tutorial heißt in der deutschen Version "Kreuzschraffur 4" und befindet sich im Werkzeugspitzen-Set "Verschiedene Spitzen" im entsprechenden Order der Photoshop-Installation.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## freakyshot (1. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Threads, habs jetzt raus gefunden 

MfG


----------



## freakyshot (2. Mai 2008)

So hab mal eine neue Frage  kann mir jemand ein Thread zeigen oder ein Tipp geben wie ich am besten Menschen bearbeite mit PS CS3? Also wie bearbeite ich am besten die Haut die Augen oder Haare (wie kann ich den Augen und den Haaren eine andere Farbe geben)? Wie mache ich die Haut schön glatt und heller bzw. dunkler und sowas ;-) 

Ich freue mich auf Antworten 

MfG


----------



## Boromir (2. Mai 2008)

Wenn du dir so viel Mühe machst eine weitere Frage zu stellen, warum verwendest du die Energie nicht gleich für die Suche?

Boromir


----------

